# Nerite Snails



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

*Nerite Snails Eat Black Brush Algae?*

I remember Cavan mentioned two Nerite species: Nerite recliva and Nerite natalensis. Which species is the one that eat BBA? I am told that both do but the N. natalensis has prettier patterns. Is this true?

Anyway, I placed an order for some Nerite recliva. How should I breed them? I have a small 2.5G tank that I can add salt to. How much salt do I need to add to make the tank "brackish" for them? Anything else I should do to help them breed? Is it just regular table salt or do I need those special marine salt people with salt water tanks use? What's the difference?

And people with this snail, how fast do they eat BBA? Was it really noticeable? How many should I add per gallon? I don't want my tank to turn into a snail haven just to get rid of some BBA.

Lots of questions. Hope you don't mind. Thank you much. :mrgreen:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would stock about 1/4 gallons of tank. They are rather large snails and are quite noticeable in the tank. I would think that a 2.5 gallon tank is too small to breed them. Unlike many snails they have males and females so a good group of 8-10 is recommended for breeding. 

I asked Wilma Duncan how she breeds hers and she said she has a group of 10 or so in a tank (didn't say how large, but I'm guessing at least a 10 gallon) with lots of java moss and a sponge filter. She feeds them copiously and they breed in the freshwater. 

Appartently fish will eat the babies and they can get sucked into the filter so a species only tank is recommended for breeding.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> I asked Wilma Duncan how she breeds hers and she said she has a group of 10 or so in a tank (didn't say how large, but I'm guessing at least a 10 gallon) with lots of java moss and a sponge filter. She feeds them copiously and they breed in the freshwater.


Did I read you right: they breed in *freshwater*? PLEASE SAY YES. It would make my life so much easier. [smilie=k: Also, how can you tell if you have males or females?

Do you mind PM-ing me Wilma Duncan's e-mail address so that I can go and bother her at the most inconvenient time possible? I would like to know if she has any tips. :mrgreen:


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

omega said:


> Did I read you right: they breed in *freshwater*? PLEASE SAY YES. It would make my life so much easier. [smilie=k: Also, how can you tell if you have males or females?
> 
> Do you mind PM-ing me Wilma Duncan's e-mail address so that I can go and bother her at the most inconvenient time possible? I would like to know if she has any tips. :mrgreen:[/QUOTE]
> 
> I know they lay eggs and lots of them but won't hatch in freshwater. If they do, out the tank they will go. :axe:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

TNguyen said:


> I know they lay eggs and lots of them but won't hatch in freshwater. If they do, out the tank they will go. :axe:


I've yet to see any official reports of breeding so I'll believe what type of water they need when I see documentation. It could be that the reason the snails reproduce in brackish water is because people who setup tanks for the to breed in don't have fish in with them so the babies don't get eaten? I plan on trying to breed them once mine come in so I'll post my results and frustrations (hopefully not ) when I start my project.

Just search "Wilma Duncan" and you should find her site. She hasn't posted an article on breeding the snails yet though.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, please keep us updated! I'm quite keen on having some of those, myself


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

omega said:


> Did I read you right: they breed in *freshwater*? PLEASE SAY YES. It would make my life so much easier. [smilie=k: Also, how can you :[/QUOTE]
> 
> I have MANY Nerite in my shrimp tank and they breed like rabbits on Viagra. Freshwater, no salt at all in my tank.
> Kind Regards
> Cameron


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Certainly I am no snail expert and I'm not 100% sure that mine are Natalensis but they are Nerite for sure. Here is a pic of what I think I have: This pic is taken from http://members.aol.com/mkohl2/Neritidae.html

Here is what they look like in my shrimp tank: sorry about the blurry photo but they can still be seen:

Yes they do eat BBA aswell as BGA, ask me, I know.

Kindest Regards
Cameron James


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

They perfer harder water also. They are commonly found in Lake Tang in Africa where their empty shells are used by many of the fish there (shell dwellers) as homes and breeding grounds.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure those are something else.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i had nirite snails for about 4 years they spawned a lot but the eggs never hatched. 
the problem that i had with them is that they used to go for a walk outside the tank and dried out on the floor...
thats is one of them


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That's such a pretty snail, Mor B!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have exactly the same kind as mor B. i got them from someone who got them from AZ Gardens, I believe. I only recieved them satuday so I can't tell you much about them yet


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I finally got some natalensis in this afternoon.  Sorry, that is the best quality picture my camera can handle.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Ok, where are you guys buying these fellas from? All I saw on www.azgardens.com and www.crayfishshop.com are the brown ones.  Please share your sources. :mrgreen:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I found them on aquabid and they weren't cheap in comparison to the Olives.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I got mine from my LFS, I am not sure where he got them but he mentioned AZ Gardens. They were either 1.99 or 2.99 but free for me They don't seem like tremedous algae eaters as they seem to eat all day but the algae they are near never seems to diminish. They don't seem to touch the BBA or green fuzz, maybe they are after the diatom, like otos.

On a side note, I believe one has layed eggs. There are 10-12 white specks on a piece of driftwood in my tank. They were not there yesterday and but tonight they are on the same piece of wood on of the snails likes to hang out on.. They are maybe 1-1.5mm and very white, sort of flattish. Round but not spherical. Are these eggs?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Free is good.  Yes, those are eggs. The best description I have heard is that they look like sesame seeds.


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

Anyone have breeding info on the Septaria porcellana and anyplace selling them? Didn't even know the name until reading this post (thanks Happy Camper)I have two from Octopus Garden in Berkeley CA and like them a lot. Would like to get more but can't seem to locate any at the moment.

Have to say the two do a great job cleaning up algae off the glass. Haven't had to wipe down the sides since I got them.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you are not seeing eggs then it is likely that they are sexual like the Nerites and you have two of the same sex.


----------



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

These snails sounds interesting .. my only concern would be for fish sponing, and the snails cleaning out the eggs ... Do you guys have problems with this??


----------

